# Dizzy after workout



## Bill Gates (1 Feb 2020)

I experienced a new phenomenon today at the end of my workout. While warming down I suddenly felt slightly dizzy. This led to a feeling of nausea and I had to grab a chair for a few moments. This was after I had completed a very pleasing set of exercises in which I had improved a lot from the last time. Possible that I overdid the exertion a tad. I drank some water but still feel a bit light headed an hour later.

Anyone else had this?


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Feb 2020)

Have you eaten a little after. You could have sugar depleted yourself with a hard session


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Feb 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> Have you eaten a little after. You could have sugar depleted yourself with a hard session


No not yet. I had a cooked breakfast around 9.00 am but nothing since. Last time I did my training I hadn't eaten anything at all and had no problems. I think I put too much into the work out this time.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Feb 2020)

Get your blood pressure checked. It could be low.


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Feb 2020)

Iron levels could be low. This happens to me when I am borderline anemic and need iron tablets to bring me back up to normal levels.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2020)

All sorts of causes from Atrial Fibrillation to onset of type 2 diabetes. Suggest you visit your GP as to be still be dizzy an hour after a hard effort is not normal at all.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Feb 2020)

I felt very dizzy once after a swimming session.
Hadn’t eaten that day and though I’d manage 60 lengths, no problem.
Silly me!
Best get it checked though.
Best wishes.
xx


----------



## presta (1 Feb 2020)

I get this from time to time. Not really sure what it is, but sometimes it's definitely low blood sugar, and other times I've suspected it might be dehydration. I have an arrhythmia, so in my case TIAs may be another possibility. On a couple of occasions I've walked into a hostel reception at the end of a days cycling and found that my fingers were paralysed and I was unable to write on the registration form.


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Feb 2020)

presta said:


> I get this from time to time. Not really sure what it is, but sometimes it's definitely low blood sugar, and other times I've suspected it might be dehydration. I have an arrhythmia, so in my case TIAs may be another possibility. On a couple of occasions I've walked into a hostel reception at the end of a days cycling and found that my fingers were paralysed and I was unable to write on the registration form.


I've had 2 heart attacks last one 2007 so I'm a little anxious about it. I also have an irregular heart beat. My blood pressure is much higher than usual and my pulse is very high. I did have a very dry mouth so drank some water. I sometimes get motion sickness and am not a very good passenger in a car especially around the country lanes around where I live. Once I get an episode where I am totally sick and have to lie down then the symptoms stay with me for some time afterwards. This is a bit like that. Anyway I'll sit it out and take it easy.

Thank you for your replies much appreciated.


----------



## presta (1 Feb 2020)

Bill Gates said:


> I've had 2 heart attacks last one 2007 so I'm a little anxious about it. I also have an irregular heart beat. My blood pressure is much higher than usual and my pulse is very high. I did have a very dry mouth so drank some water. I sometimes get motion sickness and am not a very good passenger in a car especially around the country lanes around where I live. Once I get an episode where I am totally sick and have to lie down then the symptoms stay with me for some time afterwards. This is a bit like that. Anyway I'll sit it out and take it easy.
> 
> Thank you for your replies much appreciated.


Sometimes I get in from a long day and feel dizzy/nauseous/headache, and just want to lay down and wait for it to pass. From experience though, I now know that I need to eat. Big time. Hundreds of calories fixes it. Other times I get up for a pee in the night and am staggering around like I'm drunk, bouncing off the walls. I had that again last week, not sure what that is. Another occasion I was walking across a zebra crossing and I felt myself start to keel over. I managed to catch the fall, but when I tried to continue I couldn't make my leg move. Some evenings after a long ride I find that the sight of fast moving images on TV makes me fell sick.


----------



## sheddy (1 Feb 2020)

I reach for a glass of milk to sort me out.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2020)

Bill Gates said:


> I experienced a new phenomenon today at the end of my workout. While warming down I suddenly felt slightly dizzy. This led to a feeling of nausea and I had to grab a chair for a few moments. This was after I had completed a very pleasing set of exercises in which I had improved a lot from the last time. Possible that I overdid the exertion a tad. I drank some water but still feel a bit light headed an hour later.
> 
> Anyone else had this?



Possibly an effect of the eating regime you are doing - referring to your other thread.


----------



## pawl (1 Feb 2020)

I would suggest you see your go.Had a similar problem that once my went above approximately 110 to 120 I felt feint and passed out a couple of .Went to myGp who did an echo cardio gram .Heart beat was missing an occasional beat.Refered me to a cardiologist for examination which consisted of putting inserting a cannula up my groin and into my heart [ under local anaesthetic.painless .

Result showed that one of the flaps in the aortic valve was not opening fully restricting blood flow..In hospital within two weeks.Valve replaced.Discharged within 5 days Allowed to use the turbo immediately.No restriction on effort.Back on bike after eleven weeks Because the sternum needs to be split to open the. chest cavity ,restrictions on any thing physical eg mowing lawn play golf etc..The restriction to-riding on the road was in the event of a fall splitting the Sternum.


If it helps to allay any concerns about surgery i was73 when I underwent surgery .

Hope you get this resolved.


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Feb 2020)

I am in ketosis from a keto diet and one of the symptoms that occur is evidently dizziness and nausea as the body adjusts to burning ketones. This is called keto flu. On the other hand I am being cautious so will monitor my blood pressure and pulse very closely.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2020)

Post Exercise Hypotension (reduced blood pressure in the hours following exercise) is quite common. I have it and I've had it all my life. If I do a hard bike ride, sit down for a while and then stand up quickly I often feel dizzy. This can be several hours after the end of the bike ride
It is more common in people with Hypertension (high blood pressure). Mine is on the high side but not enormously so.

It's probably worth getting your normal blood pressure checked out to make sure it isn't too high

https://www.nature.com/articles/1001377


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2020)

Bill Gates said:


> I experienced a new phenomenon today at the end of my workout. While warming down I suddenly felt slightly dizzy. This led to a feeling of nausea and I had to grab a chair for a few moments. This was after I had completed a very pleasing set of exercises in which I had improved a lot from the last time. Possible that I overdid the exertion a tad. I drank some water but still feel a bit light headed an hour later.
> 
> *Anyone else had this?*





nickyboy said:


> Post Exercise Hypotension (reduced blood pressure in the hours following exercise) is quite common. I have it and I've had it all my life. If I do a hard bike ride, sit down for a while and then stand up quickly I often feel dizzy.


_YES - __me too__! _


----------



## DRM (1 Feb 2020)

You said that you have also had a heart attack, one of the medications I’m on for having had the same is to reduce your blood pressure, ramipril in my case, if I was to stand up quickly l can get dizzy as I believe it takes a short while for the blood to reach the brain, I’ve not had it with exercise but I do think it’s worth getting it checked by your G.P.


----------



## Bill Gates (3 Feb 2020)

Here is an update on my episode from Saturday.

On Saturday afternoon my blood pressure was 168/103. I was physically sick 4 times, until about 5 o'clock and I was experiencing a loss of balance. After 5.00 pm I felt a bit better and lost the feeling of nausea. Being sick may have helped in this regard. I went on to eat around 7.00 pm steak and chips (not very many) with no ill effects. On Sunday morning I still had some slight symptoms of balance issues but had a raging thirst and I consumed maybe a a litre or so of water over a couple of hours. I've had issues related motion sickness in the past but always felt more ill when I closed my eyes.

My blood pressure this morning was 116/63. So even better than usual and pulse was down to 39 from 78 on Saturday. I'm not 100% as being violently sick takes a while to recover from. Anyway tomorrow is my weight training day which I shall keep to. See how it goes.


----------



## Bill Gates (4 Feb 2020)

Completed my weight training session with no ill effects. I made a concious effort to hydrate well. Looking back in my warm down on Saturday the last thing I do is touch my toes which puts my head down on my knees. This may have been what caused my dizziness. I don't know. Anyway all back to normal now


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Feb 2020)

Bill Gates said:


> Completed my weight training session with no ill effects. I made a concious effort to hydrate well. Looking back in my warm down on Saturday the last thing I do is touch my toes which puts my head down on my knees. This may have been what caused my dizziness. I don't know. Anyway all back to normal now



There is a condition called 
*Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo* (*BPPV*) is caused by a problem in the inner ear. Tiny calcium "stones" inside your inner ear canals help you keep your balance. Normally, when you move a certain way, such as when you stand up or turn your head, these stones move around

You can dislodge these crystals from their usual position by certain movements.

I experienced a similar situation. Id been doing tip toe stretching, after a few days my dizziness occurred. It settled down after stopping and being less violent with head movements.


----------



## Bill Gates (4 Feb 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> There is a condition called
> *Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo* (*BPPV*) is caused by a problem in the inner ear. Tiny calcium "stones" inside your inner ear canals help you keep your balance. Normally, when you move a certain way, such as when you stand up or turn your head, these stones move around
> 
> You can dislodge these crystals from their usual position by certain movements.
> ...


my wife had this and she cured herself by lying on the bed with her head hanging off the edge and slowly turned herself so that the crystal would through gravity make it's way back to the inner ear. she insisted I did the same which I did. yeah it might have been that. thanks cos I'm ok now


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Feb 2020)

If you get dizzy when standing up after hard exercise, it's the non-return valves in your legs leaking. They get less effective with age. My systolic bp is about 15 points lower the evening after a reasonable ride and this is enough to show up those valves.


----------



## Wobbling (9 Feb 2020)

Go to the doctor never ask for medical advice on a forum dont train until you've seen a doctor follow his advice


----------



## Mattk50 (20 Apr 2020)

I hope I'm not hijacking this thread but it seemed the best one to put it on. I got off my indoor training this morning (it was outdoors) and suddenly I felt really anxious and dizzy and felt like I was clamping down on a panic attack. My cycling stats don't show any big difference from usual, today was 1 hr 15 mins at 90 cadence, 1225 calories. I have used the trainer roughly every other day since Nov but not so much in April only 7 times as opposed to 15 times in March. My routine was toast and ham for breakfast and a banana halfway through the ride. It did seem colder outside this morning so maybe I didm't hydrate enough? Is this normal sometimes? Wat would cause this, low sugar? I feel ok now maybe a slight headache.


----------



## CXRAndy (20 Apr 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> I hope I'm not hijacking this thread but it seemed the best one to put it on. I got off my indoor training this morning (it was outdoors) and suddenly I felt really anxious and dizzy and felt like I was clamping down on a panic attack. My cycling stats don't show any big difference from usual, today was 1 hr 15 mins at 90 cadence, 1225 calories. I have used the trainer roughly every other day since Nov but not so much in April only 7 times as opposed to 15 times in March. My routine was toast and ham for breakfast and a banana halfway through the ride. It did seem colder outside this morning so maybe I didm't hydrate enough? Is this normal sometimes? Wat would cause this, low sugar? I feel ok now maybe a slight headache.



If the calories are correct, you were working very hard.

Hydration, food, fatigued and illness


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Apr 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> I hope I'm not hijacking this thread but it seemed the best one to put it on. I got off my indoor training this morning (it was outdoors) and suddenly I felt really anxious and dizzy and felt like I was clamping down on a panic attack. My cycling stats don't show any big difference from usual, today was 1 hr 15 mins at 90 cadence, 1225 calories. I have used the trainer roughly every other day since Nov but not so much in April only 7 times as opposed to 15 times in March. My routine was toast and ham for breakfast and a banana halfway through the ride. It did seem colder outside this morning so maybe I didm't hydrate enough? Is this normal sometimes? Wat would cause this, low sugar? I feel ok now maybe a slight headache.



You don't say how hard you were working.

I did a high intensity workout this morning. Like you, outside in the garden. I will do a 15 minute warm up, the high intensity bit, then a 15 minute warm down. I drank a litre of water during the session, half in the rest period between the high intensity interval sets and the other half in the 15 min cooldown.. The cooldown allows your heart and breathing (and blood pressure) to return to conversational levels before you climb off the bike. If you aren't already doing a cooldown I suggest you include it, so that when you climb off your bike, you aren't trying to stand up whilst your heart rate and breathing and blood pressure is still very high, and leg muscles haven't recovered enough from hard effort.


----------



## Mattk50 (20 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You don't say how hard you were working?



Here are the stats from wahoo/strava. They dont look any different from usual. Ignore the distance as it's a cheap non smart trainer. I do stretches before and increase the intensity throughout the first half hour but only include a cool down if I'm feeling particularly 'battered' but I felt ok when I stopped. It was just when I got off!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Apr 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> Here are the stats from wahoo/strava. They dont look any different from usual. Ignore the distance as it's a cheap non smart trainer. I do stretches before and increase the intensity throughout the first half hour but only include a cool down if I'm feeling particularly 'battered' but I felt ok when I stopped. It was just when I got off!
> 
> View attachment 516572



I don't know your max heart rate so that may be moderate effort or near you maximum. But either way I would not climb off my turbo when my heart rate is still around the figures in your image. Do a cooldown and keep pedalling at lower intensity till your heart rate has dropped at least 30bpm (from figures in screen shot) before climbing off. Don't forget to drink at well as sweating will reduce your blood plasma volume and could contribute some of the symptoms you describe.


----------



## Mattk50 (20 Apr 2020)

Thanks. I'm 51 so 220-50 = 170. Heart rate always in 150s so no pressure there. I'll keep up the cool downs as well, thanks.


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2020)

Given the speed and distance are nonsense, how do you know the calories is anywhere close to reality? If cycling outdoors in mixed terrain, normal conditions, rule of thumb around 40 per mile. So presuming you’d do about 20 miles of a strong rider in 1h15, that would be more like 800 (unless you’re very big and heavy and/or working extremely hard). Device calorie estimates are more like guesstimates.

have you had your blood pressure checked recently? High can cause issues (esp as it’ll get higher with exercise) as can low BP, more so if dehydrated


----------



## Mattk50 (20 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Given the speed and distance are nonsense, how do you know the calories is anywhere close to reality?
> 
> have you had your blood pressure checked recently? High can cause issues (esp as it’ll get higher with exercise) as can low BP, more so if dehydrated


The calories look comparable to a friends who cycles outdoors for same time/cadence except his distance is 3 times mine but yes I agree it's not exact. Never had problems with BP and was tested a few months back.


----------



## CXRAndy (21 Apr 2020)

220-age is not an accurate way to see max HR


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> The calories look comparable to a friends who cycles outdoors for same time/cadence except *his distance is 3 times mine but* yes I agree it's not exact. Never had problems with BP and was tested a few months back.


But you haven’t been anywhere if you’re using a turbo 
Also, weight, if inputted into an app, has an impact on the calories guesstimate. Are you and he the same weight?


----------



## Mattk50 (21 Apr 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> 220-age is not an accurate way to see max HR


I thought the calculation was this and then you multiply it by 70% or so to get the most effective aerobic HR? I realise you can get a lot more scientific though but as a broad guesstimate?


----------



## Mattk50 (21 Apr 2020)

Vickster -Roughly the same yes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Apr 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> I thought the calculation was this and then you multiply it by 70% or so to get the most effective aerobic HR? I realise you can get a lot more scientific though but as a broad guesstimate?



No and it particularly falls down when you get into your 50’s and older. There’s a lot of variation with max HR yours may be 20 bpm or 20 bpm below we don’t know. I have a friend about your age, max HR 194. It also will be different between cycling and running etc, higher for running. Best way is to go as hard as you can for 20 mins and see where your HR ends up. Do it on the turbo if that suits. Don’t forget warm up and a cool down afterwards.


----------



## Mattk50 (28 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> No and it particularly falls down when you get into your 50’s and older. There’s a lot of variation with max HR yours may be 20 bpm or 20 bpm below we don’t know. I have a friend about your age, max HR 194. It also will be different between cycling and running etc, higher for running. Best way is to go as hard as you can for 20 mins and see where your HR ends up. Do it on the turbo if that suits. Don’t forget warm up and a cool down afterwards.


If I went as fast as I could for 20 minutes it would definitely make me feel dizzy/anxious and a bit queer afterwards.


----------



## Jody (28 Apr 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> The calories look comparable to a friends who cycles outdoors for same time/cadence except his distance is 3 times mine but yes I agree it's not exact.



If you want a rough idea of calories burned then go for about 500 per hour at a reasonable pace.


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2020)

Jody said:


> If you want a rough idea of calories burned then go for about 500 per hour at a reasonable pace.


Yep, 30-40 a mile


----------



## Jody (28 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Yep, 30-40 a mile



Depends on what and where you ride. 15-20 mile off road in the peaks would be more like 100-125 per mile.

I try to not look at it as there is a temptation to make up the lost calories with cake


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2020)

Jody said:


> Depends on what and where you ride. 15-20 mile off road in the peaks would be more like 100-125 per mile.
> 
> I try to not look at it as there is a temptation to make up the lost calories with cake


And how much you weigh. Someone who’s 20 stone will burn more than someone who’s 10 stone


----------



## Jody (28 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> And how much you weigh. Someone who’s 20 stone will burn more than someone who’s 10 stone



Agreed and a bit less than 20.


----------



## Mattk50 (28 Apr 2020)

I'm warming up now before cycling and cooling down in the last ten minutes with a lower gear. I'm trying to keep my HR in the 150's in the peak though. Feel fine after the below.


----------

